# Powders



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

It seems that there is a warning on almost all blackpowder guns that one should not use smokeless powder in any quantity in said firearm. Why is it that one cannot use a quantity of smokeless powder in a blackpowder gun that would push the bullet at the same velocity?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Breach pressures are very high with modern powders.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I kinda thought that was it, thanks.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Savage's 10ML-II offers all the excitement and tradition of muzzleloading with one major improvement-no messy clean up. Smokeless Powder, Black Powder or Pyrodex - you choose the propellant!

http://www.savagearms.com/muzzleloader_home.htm*


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

OSOK

That's right, I read the write up, but can't remember much about it. I thought the accuracy was better with black powder, but I think it was about three years ago it came out and I can't remember. I do know that Pyrodex has an even lower breach pressure than black so that is what I shoot. I like traditional, but I like stainless and Pyrodes because I can leave that for some time also.


----------

